# Is this a rare Bubble Up soda bottle



## Timelypicken (Apr 21, 2020)

I was listing stuff on eBay and I searched this one up but couldn’t find any with white soda and the wavy design. The year and how rare this is if it is rare would be nice. Thanks


----------



## HouTxSoda (Apr 21, 2020)

Is there anything on the bottom ? Can you post pictures perhaps ?


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s hard to read because worn
have you seen any with this design


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 21, 2020)

That picture is a little blurry. I see the numbers 8533. Seem too be doubled. Could be an error.


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 21, 2020)

That’s all that is readable on the bottle
have you seen this design before


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 21, 2020)

I have seen a lot of Bubble Ups in my day but not that version. Certainly not very common. The Bubble Up Corp was only in Peoria, Illinois from say the late 1940's to the mid 1960's so your bottle would date to that timeframe.


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 21, 2020)

What do you all think the worth would be


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2020)

Only worth what some one is willing to pay, if you were listing stuff on ebay put it on there & see what it gets.


----------

